# [SOLVED] Consider replacing your battery Win 7



## ryanjp89

Hi, I am currently getting a "Consider replacing your battery" Error message on my battery icon. After doing some reading I know what caused it, I just don't know how to get rid of it.

my computer had frozen and I had to hold the power button down on it to turn it off, and the battery was charging and was below 40% when this happened, and now windows thinks my battery is dead, and I cannot figure out how to remove this problem.

I know the battery is good, I never had any problems with it before.

If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

exactly what computer model? you can try recalibrate the battery. go to your control panel to see if there is a utility to do it on your computer. Not all computers have it. If not, charge it 100 percent, then turn off power management and let it run all the way down. 

How to Calibrate Your Laptop’s Battery For Accurate Battery Life Estimates


----------



## ryanjp89

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

It's an older laptop, toshiba satellite l445d-s5976. I do not believe there is a utility for that.

I already tried running the battery all the day down, but windows insists that I replace the battery, however the battery works fine, and it's fully charged now for the second time.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

Any chance that the battery it's talking about is the CMOS back up battery and not the main? Could be coincidental.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

Hi, windows seven has a built in battery util if the battery is charging to less then 40% you will receive this warning, right click the battery icon in notification tray and uncheck the warning if you so desire.


----------



## ryanjp89

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

For some reason I do not see that check box. I am running windows 7 home premium.

Also, I haven't updated windows in quite a while. Is that check box part of a different windows versions, or would updating windows allow me to see it?


----------



## ryanjp89

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

Updating windows didn't seem to help, no check box for disabling that either.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

Hi, have a look here:-

How to Remove ‘Consider Replacing your Battery’ Notifications and Red X in Windows 7 | InTroubleShoot.co.uk


----------



## jo-briggs

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*

How long does the battery last when you use the computer, IIRC the 100% refers to the charge it can take/hold, which may well be 40% of its capacity when new. I have an old Asus which tells me the battery is 100% but will only run the computer for about 40 minutes...


----------



## ryanjp89

*Re: Consider replacing your battery Win 7*



jenae said:


> Hi, have a look here:-
> 
> How to Remove ‘Consider Replacing your Battery’ Notifications and Red X in Windows 7 | InTroubleShoot.co.uk




Thank you Jenae. After installing SP1 I unchecked the box, and it fixed my issue :smile:


Briggs, the battery lasts about 1-2 hours unplugged on the right power plan. It used to last about 3 hours but my computer is pretty old, and I guess over time the battery just lost life after so many years. Also I rarely leave it unplugged these days, I have the laptop hooked to a HD monitor now so I don't need the battery very much. I just wanted to get rid of that annoying message.


Thanks again for the help everyone! ^_^


----------

